
Newlib-nano – Embedded C library for smaller systems - JoshTriplett
https://keithp.com/newlib-nano/
======
kbumsik
I’m confused. The ARM toolchain already offers newlib-nano and ARM is
maintaining it since several years ago. What’s the relationship between OP and
ARM’s newlib-nano?

If OP is a independent work from ARM, then he choose a bad name.

[1]: [https://community.arm.com/iot/embedded/b/embedded-
blog/posts...](https://community.arm.com/iot/embedded/b/embedded-
blog/posts/shrink-your-mcu-code-size-with-gcc-arm-embedded-4-7)

------
pjc50
I looked around a bit and quite a lot of this appears to be from NetBSD?

------
voltagex_
What's this for? It doesn't seem to be the same as musl or uclibc, and the
only time I've come across newlib (I think) is when I was compiling wget.

~~~
bonzini
I think you were seeing gnulib, not newlib.

~~~
voltagex_
Thanks

